
Marissa Mayer Just Fired Dozens of Yahoo Employees by Accident - alexobenauer
http://fortune.com/2016/02/01/yahoo-mayer-layoffs/?utm_content=bufferfe7bc&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
wizkkidd
To get media attention?

